# filter replacements



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

hi there .i have three 35 gallon tanks
one tank has a eheim 2213 and a aqua tech 200
two tank has a aquaclear 300 and a aquatech 200 
three tank has a fluval 204 .
id like to replace the two aqua techs and add a second filter to the tank with the fluval , any ideas with some replacements 
thanks 
tom


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Why do you want to replace them? Aqua Cklear are the way to go if you want ease of maintenance and low cost, since the filter elements last for years.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*filters*

i want to replace the aqua techs , i think they are made by marinland they keep loosing there prime and stop working .


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I would say, based on your tanks specs, that you would be safe just removing the aqua tech filters. In my opinion they are crap anyway =D


----------

